# ABKC feb 12 California



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

5th ANNUEL BULLY LOVE SHOW FEB 12

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ABKC WEIGHT PULL

ABKC JUDGE SUSAN CANYONPITS
ABKC ENGLISH BULLDOGS

ABKC SHORTYBULLS

ABKC FRENCH BULLDOGS

KIDS WITH PITS

UBKC FUN SHOW CLASSES

5th ANNUEL BULLY LOVE SHOW

GLEN HELEN PARK

__________________
www.bullyshows.com
Chavez Pits


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh wow a weight pull for ABKC, cool beans, take lots of pics Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Tye
The truck is loaded,and we cant wait.I will post pictures on Sunday.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow,evertything happens in California! (sigh) Anyways,...looking forward to pics! Have a great time!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey NITRAM2K9
We are spoiled out here,so we take full advantage of it.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> oh wow a weight pull for ABKC, cool beans, take lots of pics Henry


ABKC Shows have had weight pulling at it's events for awhile now. But as of this year the weight pulling is now ABKC Sanctioned.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey LoudMouf
I will do my best,and the temp will be 80,so it's going to be a great day in the park.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

LM - I know this have been to some ABKC shows where they had sanctioned pulls but thru the APA or something, I think it is awesome that they have something for the bullies to do besides confirmation 

Henry - I can't wait to see pics


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds like some fun, def. want to see some pics!

Ah, 80 degrees..........i hate you guys....ha ha ha


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Time to move back to cali lol


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Tye
I just got back from the show,so I will post picyures Sunday.I also like that the dogs have more things to do.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey DMTWI
It was a great show,and I got a bit of sun burn,lol.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey CaLi 2 B.C.
We do get spoiled here-that is for sure.
Thank you,
Henry


----------

